# When to get a pig? (Michigan)



## booker81 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm hoping to get a pig to raise and process here, but it's been a long time since FFA and all that jazz. 

When is a good time to pick one up? Preferably a weaner, for ease of transport.  I need to figure out fencing (I know electric will play a part of it - I have a kid, and it needs to keep the kid out and the pig in.)

I can't remember the average age anymore either for slaughter time. I'd like to do it before or after "gun season" here in MI (Nov 15-30), since I'll be cutting up deer then. 

I've started seeing ads on Craigslist for feeders and a couple weaners, but I think right now is pushing it.

I'll probably use a portion of our shed for housing, and we have electric run to it, so I can heat it when needed. 

Probably going to run over now and post a thread for fencing/shelter ideas.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

oh hey here you are again....

it depends on when you want to butcher and if you are gonna do it yourself. we get ours in early june with the intent on butchering just before/after thanksgiving... we want a cold, below 40* night. 

if you are taking them in to a processors you can get them anytime (provided you have proper shelter for the pigs)... the processor can solve the problem of having somewhere to hang-to-chill them (why we need a cold nite).

Brunty Farms got his young pigs (last year??) when it was amazingly cold but he did it up right with a good shelter, plenty of straw for them to snuggle in, warm water a couple times a day, and lots of feed. 

if you raise them in the summer you dont have to care as much for what kind of shelter (a simple 3 sided shelter is fine) but you need to keep them cool and make sure they have shade and somewhere to make a mud hole/wallow. 

heat is bad for them as they have a hard time cooling themselves - we go for a treed area to help keep them in the shade. we are always surprised at how furry they get in the winter - they grow in a coat. but again - make sure they have plenty of dry straw to snuggle in. 

if you have time i'd wait until spring just for ease of chores. 

check CL and/or your local 4H clubs for feeder pigs. around here $50-$75 is a good price. 

Bourbon Red and I found out that 'from auction' pigs may not always work out for the best. we split a batch this year and they were as mean as snakes.  buying from someone who provides them for 4H kids can get you a more docile pig - easier to handle. 

thats what i know


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have a tendency to wander 

Yup, plan is to do it ourself. DH might not be up for helping, but our friend/pseudo uncle/pseudo dad will be. "Poppa Jack" is always up for a good pig sticking, and will be tickled pink if I get one. Of course, I'll have to filter his info, some things I let pass right on through the ears (like only feeding chickens scratch). Some things he is helpful with.

Looks like I'll at least wait until the ground thaws out.

Thanks!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

> "Poppa Jack" is always up for a good pig sticking,


whoooot!

aint that right! after you do it you'll stand there and say.. huh... so thats all it was?

then there is nothing but good eatin


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

Every year, he has a pow-wow at his place, and they buy a pig for a roast. He does the shooting and sticking etc, and they roast the whole thing. I'll have to fight him to have my hand at cutting up, since we both like to process - I like "making" food of any sort, from growing veg to baking to cutting up meat. Something about the ability to make a meal out of something that I prepared all the way through is good for my soul. 

Poppa Jack looks like someone plucked him right out the Appalachians, but he's a jack of all trades and master of most. Plus, he has a meat saw, which I don't have...yet. I have a super duty grinder/sausage stuffer however, which I let him borrow often. That was my Christmas present to myself a few years ago. I think I'll get a saw this year. 

I'm geeked.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, I only feed my chickens scratch!  Sorta!  Works great, and no recall worries!  Listen to Poppa Jack! 

BACON!!!!!


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hey, I only feed my chickens scratch!  Sorta!  Works great, and no recall worries!  Listen to Poppa Jack!
> 
> BACON!!!!!


LOL! I feed mine anything that doesn't eat them! They just got noodles, meatballs, a porkchop, some bagels, mashed potatoes, and some more stuff I can't remember. And some BOSS. And scratch. And chicken chow. And some egg shells. And a frozen egg that cracked that I missed yesterday.

I heart my little velociraptors!

I want BACON! Too bad chickens don't make bacon....chicken bacon? Hmmm...


----------

